# Titanium hammers



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

This is my favourite hammer, got it on special for $29.99 from hammer source just to make up the minimum order but Im glad I did. I dont drive nails very often but when Im installing dwangs/blocking or building backing mounts this takes away the awkward 3 or 4 spikes it normally took to get my eye in with my other hammers, this one feels really natural and effortless.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i got this a week or so ago and i gotta say for me it's got great balance and hittin power and about 50$ i don't mind knocking down some concrete that might be in the way:thumbup:


Just bought that one the other day on a whim after seeing it on a big display at the local lumber yard home center. Seems to work fine. It somehow seems more accurate when using the magnetic nail starter, except the magnet placement in the nail slot won't allow you to pick up a nail off the floor like a Stilleto.
Its almost the first hammer I ever bought that isn't wood-handled. Being old school, I've always (against all logic) been fond of wood handles. I can't count how many rigging axes, Vaughan, california framers and Stilettos I've owned over the years and how many handles have been replaced in each one. I think if I had bought metal handles from the start, like the 22 oz Rocket I wanted 30+ years ago, I could probably count them on one hand.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> This is my favourite hammer, got it on special for $29.99 from hammer source just to make up the minimum order but Im glad I did. I dont drive nails very often but when Im installing dwangs/blocking or building backing mounts this takes away the awkward 3 or 4 spikes it normally took to get my eye in with my other hammers, this one feels really natural and effortless.


I use my stiletto for playing with at home when I like to pretend that I'm a carpenter. :laughing:

On the jobsite these are my hammers:


----------

